# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  7 самых опасных вещей в женском гардеробе

## Irina

Красота требует жертв. Эта фраза чаще всего приходит на ум, когда, примеряя очередную пару туфель, вы закрываете глаза на то, что эти туфли вам жмут. Ведь они такие модные.

Но может, все-таки стоит задуматься над тем, что такие вещи могут нанести вред вашему здоровью и если не отказаться от них, то постараться их «приручить»?
*
1. Солнечные очки*

Каждая уважающая себя модница в широком ассортименте своих аксессуаров имеет крупные полупрозрачные лиловые, дымчатые или бронзовые очки. Те самые, в которых щеголяют топовые голливудские знаменитости от Дженнифер Лопез до Кэтти Холмс.

А предохраняют ли такие очки глаза от разрушительного воздействия ультрафиолетовых лучей?

Степень защиты очков зависит в первую очередь от качества стекол, поэтому если вы купили свои модные окуляры на развале, то вряд ли они обладают достаточной степенью защиты. К тому же дешевые очки из-за плохой конструкции способствуют развитию головных болей и повышенному утомлению глаз.

Что делать?

Если вам дороги ваши глаза, то покупайте очки известных фирм в проверенных салонах. Но даже там требуйте сертификат или другие документы, удостоверяющие, что товар соответствует международным стандартам. Предпочтение отдавайте темным стеклам, через них проникает меньше солнца, соответственно, это убережет вас от лишних морщин.

*2. Бюстгальтеры «push-up»*

Каждая девушка, надевая красивое платье с глубоким вырезом, хочет продемонстрировать красивую форму бюста. Но к сожалению, не всегда это дается легким путем. Зачастую бывает так, что бюстгальтер push-up затрудняет дыхание или больно врезается в спину и бока.

Специалисты утверждают, что неудобный бюстгальтер может быть очень опасен для здоровья. В зону риска попадает позвоночник, внутренние органы грудной клетки, могут возникнуть проблемы с кровообращением. Также в качестве побочного эффекта может появиться раздражение и даже воспаление кожи.

Что делать?

Выбирайте все-таки подходящие вам форму и размер. Для этого периодически делайте мерки, так как ваш номер может плавать в связи с похудением или набиранием веса, беременностью, воздействием контрацептивных средств, менопаузой и прочими факторами.
Вам понадобится помощник, поскольку при определении размера ваши руки должны быть расслаблены и свободно опущены вдоль тела.

Измерьте окружность прямо под грудью. Затем охватите себя сантиметром так, чтобы он проходил через наиболее выступающие точки груди, держа его не слишком свободно, но и не затягивая очень туго. Сделайте замеры на вдохе и на выдохе.

*3. Мини-юбки*

Мини-юбка уже давно стала базовым элементом гардероба настоящих фэшиониста. Проблема в том, что в нашей морозной стране их не всегда можно носить без опасений нанести ущерб своему здоровью.

Согласно сенсационным заявлениям ученых Геттингенского университета, одним из самых вероятных факторов возникновения целлюлита являются именно они – мини-юбки.

Когда ноги подвергаются воздействию холода, организм в защитных целях быстро наращивает слой жира в наиболее уязвимых местах. Стужа вызывает замедление кровообращения и ускоряет образование «апельсиновой корки».

Что делать?

Поберегите себя, кутайтесь в шубы и пальто. Сейчас существует обильное количество вариантов утеплиться и при этом ничуть не потерять в элегантности. Обратите внимание на цветные шерстяные колготки - модное решение ваших зимних проблем.

*4. Узкие брюки (хипстеры)*

Один из самых последних трендов, пришедший с богемных улиц Лондона и Нью-Йорка, - брюки-хипстеры, они же скинни, - с одинаковым успехом могут продемонстрировать прелести вашей спортивной фигуры и пережать важные нервные окончания, которые проходят с обеих сторон бедренной кости.

Как результат вслед за восхищенными взглядами может появиться жжение и острая боль в области бедер.

Что делать?

Примеряя в магазине скинни, не поленитесь наклониться, присесть, подняться и немного подвигать ногами, чтобы удостовериться, что модные джинсы удобно сидят на вас.

Если понравившаяся вам модель есть в дениме из стретча, выбирайте стрейтч.

*5. Трусы*

Такое сексуальное белье, как стринги, на самом деле чревато раздражением, а также тем, что оно переносит бактерии из одной интимной зоны в другую.

Гинекологи даже на сленге называют стринги «дорожкой для инфекции». Женщинам, страдающим хроническим циститом, нужно отказаться от таких трусиков.

Женщины за 40 часто увлекаются утягивающим бельем, с которым тоже не все просто. Высокие трусы с утягивающей живот вставкой провоцируют вздутие живота и нарушение пищеварения, особенно если вам приходится целый день проводить в сидячем положении.

Что делать?

Выбирайте комфортное белье из простых, натуральных материалов. Избегайте нейлона. Стринги оставьте для особых случаев.
*
6. Высокие каблуки и платформы*

Насчет обуви с каблуками существует поразительная статистика.

Сотрудники британского Общества ортопедов, специализирующихся на заболеваниях стоп, опросили 2000 человек и выяснили, что 37% (!) респондентов готовы ходить в неудобных туфлях только потому, что они – модные.

Постоянное ношение каблуков в течение нескольких лет приводит к хроническому перенапряжению мышц и сухожилий.

В дальнейшем это может стать причиной болей в спине, так как поясница находится в неестественном положении, пока вы дефилируете. Кроме того, вы банально рискуете сильно подвернуть ногу из-за высокого каблука.

Что делать?

Тренируйте свои ноги. Регулярно делайте упражнения на растяжку, устраивайте пробежки. И отдавайте предпочтение качественным брендам, хорошие фирмы делают удобную колодку даже у туфель на каблуках в 10-15 см.

Если вам по долгу службы необходимо ходить на каблуках, давайте своим ногам отдых хотя бы по выходным. Введите по уикендам табу на каблуки.

*7. Винтажные вещи*

Бабушкин меховой палантин или трикотажная блузка, датированная 60-м годом производства, помогут создать вам уникальный ансамбль, но ненадолго. Через некоторое время, скорее всего, у вас заболит голова или ужасно зачешется в носу.

Дело в том, что многие винтажные вещи могут вызвать аллергию из-за соответствующих условий и сроков хранения.

Что делать?

Найти хорошую химчистку, где с должной заботой и вниманием почистят вашу вещь.

----------

